# Big spotties at Arrawarra



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

What a day!

It was a cracker from first light, what a stunning sunrise to be greeted with while we chased live bait..










There was some good banter over the radios as everyone i headed out with (from kfdu) hooked up and dropped fish within the first hour or two, some were landed most were dropped. I scored my first spotty shortly after dropping another. He was a beaut going just over 1mtr










Every moment on the water the last few trips has being savoured as the dreaded end to the mackerel season could be just around the corner. It's being mighty crack with heaps learnt and every fish is as enjoyable as the first one. It's going to be a long winter...

Didn't take long for my next hit and after a great little battle I had my second spotty on board. It was a PB spotty for me going 107cm. He was fat as a pig! Well fed on all the slimeys around at the moment!










At one stage I had a string full of slimeys under the yak and watched as one by on they were smashed by mackerel. Talk about exciting stuff! By the time I got the jig to the surface I was left with one feather and just a slimey head attached. Pity my camera had died and I couldn't get a pic.

Counting the days until next weekend already....


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Thats a Horse.

Well done mate.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Great fishin' Alan. And no risk off ciguatera.

Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2014)

Cracking spot's mate, how good's that

Cheers


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Sounds like a fun session.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Massive spots!


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow. That might be a HOF Alan.

Cheers

Greg


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

Cheers lads and I had a look at the HOF Greg, Ant has the biggest spotty by 0.5cm.

Hopefully the few left down this way will have gotten bigger by the weekend


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

2 horses

good job


----------

